# Help With Fire Alarm Problem



## allsquare (Mar 28, 2014)

*Drawing*

Here is the Drawing;


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

This should probably be in the structured wiring section.

Anyway your fire panel has N.C. and N.O. relays you can use. Put the door and fan on the closed relays; when your panel go's off it will open the circuit.

Edit: I'm on my phone and can't view your drawing.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems legit - only thing i see as a possible problem is using the normally closed contacts on the auxiluary relay, which means that they should be closed in a de-energized state. That would make it where if a wire between the FACP and aux relay was cut, the door and fan wouldnt change state no matter what.

Maybe i am reading too much into what they are asking though.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

They must use an aux power supply, you can not use the fac power for door holder,mag-locks or fan shutdowns.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

allsquare said:


> hi,
> 
> i need help with a school project. I don't have much fire alarm experience. I have done a drawing up but am not sure if it meets the objectives. Here is the project. Thanks!
> 
> ...


clas a or b????


----------

